# New Haynie 25 Magnum



## Michael1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

Another example of Chris's Marine and their craftsmanship. Thanks guys for turning out such a great product. Great boat and handles the water like a dream. :brew:


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Good looking sled for sure


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

X2

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet Haynie!! Color combo reminds me of a friends 21' Cat, awesome colors.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats, sharp ride!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Just curious, as I have been looking hard at the Hayne HO and Magnum. Why did you choose the Magnum? Where do you fish?


----------



## Michael1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

Wanted a bigger boat that didn't draw much water. It's been a huge change going from a 18 Kenner to this machine. Real impressed with the room and the ride. I live and fish on the Galveston Bay Complex. I havent event put a pole in it yet. Just went through my break in on the motor. Ready to make a drift now.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

looks sharp!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

nice!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Looks like you cut in front of me. LOL. Nice rig. Waiting on mine.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Great looking boat. 

Have you opened it up yet? Curious what performance numbers you get.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice looking boat... Welcome to Team Haynie!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing Beats a Haynie.. I have 2 lol


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

That is one sweet ride! Congrats


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Sweet Haynie!! Color combo reminds me of a friends 21' Cat, awesome colors.


X2.........:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff_S (Jun 9, 2004)

What type of coating is on all the aluminum handles, ladder, etc? I's like to have my aluminum coated in the same stuff.


----------



## Michael1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

Haven't really put it through the test yet. Just completed break in. Dealer did open it up for a real short amount during the first trial run without optimizing the jack plate (which I've never owned one) and trim and I saw 54mph before he quickly got back off of it. That's with 4 people in the boat. He said that it should pick up 4-5mph after engine completes break in period??? To me thats fast enough for a 25 ft bay boat. I normally run ~30mph depending on weather condition or whatever the sweet spot is for the boat I'm operating. Take care.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

that looks mean . . . . congrats


----------



## Michael1970 (Feb 23, 2014)

Not for sure on the brand name but it is on the lines of the bedliner material that is sprayed in truck beds. Really nice.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff_S said:


> What type of coating is on all the aluminum handles, ladder, etc? I's like to have my aluminum coated in the same stuff.


It's Rhino spray in bedliner, Chris's Marine does it in house. Ya and it looks sweet and is easy to clean also we have it on ours.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice !

I wish there were more consoles without the bait well in front. I have no use for a bait well, I'd rather see a cooler rack in front. Just my personal preference.

Maybe Haynie has that option ?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes they do. I ordered mine with no live wells and cooler rack in front of console.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Nice !
> 
> I wish there were more consoles without the bait well in front. I have no use for a bait well, I'd rather see a cooler rack in front. Just my personal preference.
> 
> Maybe Haynie has that option ?


Yup they do, the console on this one and a lot of the other ones are the Deluxe console that one comes with a live well. They also have a standard console which is the one with the cooler rack in front, and they also make a low profile bubble console.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bocephus said:


> nice !
> 
> I wish there were more consoles without the bait well in front. I have no use for a bait well, i'd rather see a cooler rack in front. Just my personal preference.
> 
> Maybe haynie has that option ?


i was of the same thought on my cat they built last summer and i have no use for a live bait tank either but i decided to go ahead with one for several reasons. First resale..al ot of folks are going to want one. Second the deluxe console is bigger with more room for electronics and gauges and can be used as a step to stand on if you want to get higher to scan an area. Last i found that as extra seats they are way more comfortable than a cushion top ice chest. The unused live well works great as another dry storage area which is what i use it for.

Haynie has three different console options i believe. The deluxe the standard and the tournament bubble type.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a new Magnum I will pick up this week. I went from an HO to Magnum only because Chris brow beat me(I am joking) into a new boat. The HO did all I wanted BUT word has it the Magnum believe it or not has a better ride in chop(it is wider and a foot longer), drafts the same if not less than the HO, and doesn't give much on speed for the extra weight. This is a guide boat for sure or a boat that will see lots of family and friends fishing it with you. I will break it in and see if I can get some numbers up this weekend.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Another one cut in front of me. LOL. Bunch of cutters. LOL

Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

How do those LED light bars hold up in saltwater? Ive been thinking about getting one and the only thing holding me back is if they hold up or not.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats, Very nicely done! Enjoy.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What is different between that one and the other 25 Haynie builds?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

All these beautiful Haynies have given me new boat fever...BAD!!! Would love to get in to a Haynie Magnum.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Got it through break in and here is my review.

I have had an HO for 4 years and frankly didn't need another boat. The HO did everything I wanted. My man Chris has been trying to get me in a new boat for a couple years and he finally won. As a side note to those who gripe about the price of a Haynie I drove my HO for 4 years and with my resale I lost 4k from the drive out price. Resale on a Haynie is awesome.

This weekend was definitely a good time to test a boat in big chop. This is where the Magnum shines and to my surprise has a nicer ride than the HO which is pretty dang good in its own right. I was very impressed. When it come down off the crest it sits soft and doesn't slam. Ride is a plus over the HO.

Speed is about the same. I am still playing with trying to find the sweet spot on JP and trim but got up to 59 with the wind neither helping or hurting. I have a 250 pro xs with 22p bravo. These new boats have huge gas tanks to be epa compliant so I had about 50 gallons gas (tank is 73), full rear live well and two guys.

Draft, if there is a difference it may be the Magnum is a tad less. I would say it drafts the same.

Holeshot, didn't real push it but from the feel at takeoff and from how shallow it floats I don't think it will be much different

The only category I would give to the HO is handling. The HO is a foot shorter and 8 inches narrower and it just handles better or seems more nimble. Keep in mind what I am saying holds true for any smaller versus larger boat but it did seem weird steering the Magnum at first but as the weekend wore on the more I got used to it. One handling characteristic that does go to the Magnum is when it gets on and off the pad it doesn't give you that *** wiggle like the HO does coming off the pad. Stable transition.

Chris has a real winner in the Magnum. All boats trade off in some form or fashion. For my needs the HO did it all. It was the best of both worlds for ride and skinny water trade off and I was afraid the added weight of a Magnum would compromise the shallow part. It doesn't and with the more space and improved ride it is well worth it. Truly a guides boat as well as a boat that is going to fish 3 or more people.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

trouthammer said:


> Got it through break in and here is my review.
> 
> The only category I would give to the HO is handling. The HO is a foot shorter and 8 inches narrower and it just handles better or seems more nimble. Keep in mind what I am saying holds true for any smaller versus larger boat but it did seem weird steering the Magnum at first but as the weekend wore on the more I got used to it. *One handling characteristic that does go to the Magnum is when it gets on and off the pad it doesn't give you that *** wiggle like the HO does coming off the pad. Stable transition.
> *


that's what I have been really curious about. I cannot stand the way the HO and 23' lowside do that. Is it more stable in general? I've always thought the HO is a little squirrelly when you're trimmed out on the pad.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

trouthammer said:


> Got it through break in and here is my review.
> 
> I have had an HO for 4 years and frankly didn't need another boat. The HO did everything I wanted. My man Chris has been trying to get me in a new boat for a couple years and he finally won. As a side note to those who gripe about the price of a Haynie I drove my HO for 4 years and with my resale I lost 4k from the drive out price. Resale on a Haynie is awesome.
> 
> ...


Excellent review!!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that's what I have been really curious about. I cannot stand the way the HO and 23' lowside do that. Is it more stable in general? I've always thought the HO is a little squirrelly when you're trimmed out on the pad.


Yes, but I didn't really think the HO was unstable other than for a brief 1/2 second coming off the pad


----------

